# Trainers Houston, TX?



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a friend who was just given a puppy. She has never, ever, ever had a dog before. 

I am trying to find a good trainer/training school for her in the GReater Houston, Texas area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: No Trainers Houston, TX?*

bump


----------

